# Chlorine in our water: what does that do to our efforts to build a good bacteria envrionment?



## karoe (Sep 22, 1999)

I hope this will pique some interest and generate discussion. I stopped drinking anything but triple filtered reverse osmosis water about 2 1/2 years ago. I wonder if having no chlorine or flouride has allowed bugs to flourish in my gut?? I originally did this because I could not see the point in washing down expen$$ive probiotics with chlorine!! 30+ year history of IBS/last 10 years worse/at one time took antibiotics and was symptom free for 14 days/eat low carb diet/investigatin SIBO & the Pimental approach.


----------

